# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [01-05-20] GSMShield Qualcomm v1.5 Released - Xiaomi ScreenLock, ZTE and Lots of Huaw

## mohamed73

*GSMShield* *Qualcomm v1.5* _Simple, Yet Powerful_ 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection:*
- MSM8909
- MSM8x10
- MSM8x26
- MSM8916
- MSM8917
- MSM8920
- MSM8929
- MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8952
- MSM8953
- MSM8960
- MSM8974
- MSM8976
- MSM8992
- MSM8994
- MSM8996
- MSM8998
- SDM6xx
- SDM7xx
- SDM8xx   *Supported Features:*
- Automatic Selection of programmer
- Option to select custom programmer
- Automatic Memory Type Detection
- Device Identification Function
- Read Factory Firmware
- Write Factory Firmware
- Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write
- Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection
- Reset FRP in Flashing Process
- Read/Write/Erase Any Partition
- Backup/Restore/Erase Security
- Reset FRP
- Format Userdata
- Safe Format Userdata
- Supports Both IMEI Repair
- Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss
- Read QCN Data
- Write QCN Data
- Support for UFS Memory Devices
- Xiaomi Mi Account Reset
- Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix
- Xiaomi Factory Reset in sideload
- Xiaomi Device Service using Auth Server
- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi - _BETA_    *Added:*  *Huawei*
- Enjoy 6S 2017 (DIG-AL00)
- Enjoy 6S 2017 (DIG-TL10)
- Honor 5A (CAM-AL00)
- Honor 5A (CAM-AL10)
- Honor 6C (DIG-L01)
- Honor 6C (DIG-L21HN)
- Honor 7A (AUM-AL00)
- Honor 7A (AUM-AL00IN)
- Honor 7A (AUM-AL20)
- Honor 7A (AUM-L29)
- Honor 7A (AUM-L33)
- Honor 7A (AUM-TL20)
- Honor 7C (AUM-L41)
- Honor T3 (AGS-W09)
- Nova (CAN-AL00)
- Nova (CAN-AL10)
- Nova (CAN-L01)
- Nova (CAN-L02)
- Nova (CAN-L03)
- Nova Smart DS (DIG-L21)
- P9 Lite Smart (DIG-L03)
- P9 Lite Smart (DIG-L23)
- Y6 (HW-SCL-L32)
- Y6 (SCC-U21)
- Y6 (SCL-AL00)
- Y6 (SCL-L01)
- Y6 (SCL-L04)
- Y6 (SCL-L21)
- Y6 2018 (ATU-L11)
- Y6 2018 (ATU-L21)
- Y6 2018 (ATU-L22)
- Y6 2018 (ATU-L23)
- Y6 2018 (ATU-LX3)
- Y6 Prime 2018 (ATU-L31)
- Y6 Prime 2018 (ATU-L42)  *Lenovo*
- Z5 Pro GT (L78032)  *Nokia*
- 2.1  *ZTE*
- Blade A330
- Blade V9 (P450L10)   *Added Enable/Disable Lock for Xiaomi Phones - BETA*
- You can Enable/Disable Locks for Encrypted Userdata Devices
- This is BETA Test function, do not use with Server Auth
- If you use with Auth and it does not work, Credit will not be refunded  *Updated Loader Database*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

